
Ask HN: What non-English speaking blogs are you reading? - LongHalloween
Even though I have received my CS education in an English speaking country, where I am also currently living and working, English is not my mother tongue.<p>After discussing with friends in my native country, I realised I didn&#x27;t even know how simple terms I use every day at work translate into my native language. So for the last couple of weeks, I&#x27;ve been reading more tech related blogs in my native language, and have found it quite refreshing.<p>I believe English is not the mother tongue of quite a few people on HN so that&#x27;d be great to share some non-English speaking blogs you enjoy reading.<p>If there&#x27;s any interest, you can share your recommendations as follows, using ISO 639-1 to specify the language and I can compile all the resources into a spreadsheet and share it back.<p>language: fr
url: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.jesuisundev.com&#x2F;
======
cpach
My mother tongue is Swedish. However, I don’t track any dev-related blogs in
Swedish. There probably exists some, but none that I follow. Unfortunately
blogging is in a general decline compared to the 00s and early 10s. And the
few Swedish developers who blog probably writes in English in order to have a
chance of attracting a larger audience.

I don’t know what the situation is in other locales. Maybe there are more tech
blogs in Chinese, Spanish, Portuguese etc.

